# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  ریست کردن مودم ADSL

## رضا عربلو

چند روز پیش مودم ای دی اس ال ام (TP_LINK TD-8811 ADSL Router) را دستکاری کردم. روتر همچنان بدون هیچ مشکلی کار می کند ولی متاسفانه دیگر نمی توانم به صفحه مدیریتی آن برم. 
به Manual اش مراجعه کردم، نوشته بود یک دکمه است که بایستی اون را با چیزی شبیه سوزن یا چوب کبریت reset کنی. خوب ما هم هرچی ریست می کنیم ریست نمی شود.
چه راه حلی را پیشنهاد می کنید؟

----------


## cybercoder

کش مرور گرت و خالی کن
مدلش؟

----------


## رضا عربلو

من حتی ویندوزم را عوض کردم ولی درست نشد که نشد.
مدلش را همکه در بالا نوشته ام TP_LINK TD-8811 ADSL Router.

----------


## Masoudxb

دگمه Reset رو حدود 1-2 دقیقه پایین نگه دار تا کل چراغهای مودمت تغییر کنند . بعداً باید ip رو روی چیزی مثل این ست کنی : 192.168.1.30 و با مرورگرت به این آدرس بری: 192.168.1.1 .
این چیزی هست که تقریباً در کل مودمهای ADSL استاندارد هست.

----------


## حامد مصافی

اینکه نمی توانید به صفحه مدیریتی آن بروید یعنی اینکه نام کاربری یا کلمه عبور را نمی دانید یا اینکه IP روتر را نمی بینید؟

برای ریست:
پشت مودم روتر یک سوراخ وجود دارد.
ابتدا مودم روتر را خاموش کنید.
سپس یک چوب کبریت یا خودکار در این سوراخ فرو کنید.
سپس دستگاه را روشن کنید.
با این کار مودم روتر شما reset شده و تنظیمات شما به وضعیت زیر بر میگردد:
User Name : admin
password : admin
IP : 192.168.1.1احتمالاً نیاز خواهید داشت تا گزینه های wan (برای انتخاب حالت bridge یا pppoe یا ...) و گزینه lan را (برای dhcp یا...) ویرایش مجدد کنید.

----------


## رضا عربلو

قبلاً با تایپ http://192.168.1.1 به صفحه مدیریتی مودم راهنمایی می شدم که بعد از لاگین شدن می توانستم تنظیماتی را انجام دهم. ولی حالا هرچی سعی می کنم هیچ صفحه ای نمی اید.

چندین بار هم طبق مشابه گفنه دوستان سعی کردم ریست کنمش. نشد .دوباره طبق سعی می کنم ببینم چه می شود.

----------


## حامد مصافی

مشخصات کانکشن شما چیست؟ IP و Gateway ؟
از DHCP استفاده می کنید؟

----------


## vahidm

با سلام دوست عزیز 
تا اونجایی که من می دونم برای reset کردنش یک نرم افزاری هست که همون شرکت ارائه دهنده اینترنت داره و برای reset کردنش تو شهر ما 9000 تومان میگیرن

----------


## vahidm

سلام 
البته اگر می خواین من 10 روز دیگه نام برنامه رو براتون می پرسم چون الان تو شهر خودمون نیستم 
ولی پیدا کردنش زحمت خودتون .

----------


## رضا عربلو

با تشکر از آقای BlackDal. مودمم ریست شد. اشتباه من این بود که در حالت روشن و یا خاموش دکمه ریست را فشار می دادم. ولی همانطور که ایشان فرمودند:
*نقل قول :*
*برای ریست:
پشت مودم روتر یک سوراخ وجود دارد.
ابتدا مودم روتر را خاموش کنید.
سپس یک چوب کبریت یا خودکار در این سوراخ فرو کنید.
سپس دستگاه را روشن کنید.
*
کد:
User Name : adminpassword : adminIP : 192.168.1.1* 
** 
**همچنین*
_احتمالاً نیاز خواهید داشت تا گزینه های wan (برای انتخاب حالت bridge یا pppoe یا ...) و گزینه lan را (برای dhcp یا...) ویرایش مجدد کنید._

ولی مشکلی که حالا دارم این است که قبلاً مودمم IP اتوماتیک می گرفت ولی حالا بایستی بطور دستی بهش IP بدم. هر چقد هم سعی کردم نتونستم اتوماتیکش بکنم. تیک Enable Automatic Assigned Default Gateway را زده ام ولی بطور اتوماتیک IP نمی گیرد.

----------


## cybercoder

DHCP server رو روش تنظیم کردی؟

----------


## رضا عربلو

متشکرم. مشکلم کاملاً حل شد. DHCP server را تنظیم نکرده بودم. چون IP Range داشت فکر می کردم این تنظیمات مربوط به یک سرور باشد تا یک کلاینت.

----------


## cpuram

سلام 
چطور میشه کاری انجام داد که وقتی اینترنت قطع شد...
مودم خود به خود restart بشه؟

----------


## mahmood315

> اینکه نمی توانید به صفحه مدیریتی آن بروید یعنی اینکه نام کاربری یا کلمه عبور را نمی دانید یا اینکه IP روتر را نمی بینید؟
> 
> برای ریست:
> پشت مودم روتر یک سوراخ وجود دارد.
> ابتدا مودم روتر را خاموش کنید.
> سپس یک چوب کبریت یا خودکار در این سوراخ فرو کنید.
> سپس دستگاه را روشن کنید.
> با این کار مودم روتر شما reset شده و تنظیمات شما به وضعیت زیر بر میگردد:
> User Name : admin
> ...


من هم همین مشکل و داشتم موقع روشن بودن مودم ریست نمیشد.ولی با روش شما ردیف شد.
تشکر

----------


## Mask

> سلام 
> چطور میشه کاری انجام داد که وقتی اینترنت قطع شد...
> مودم خود به خود restart بشه؟


بصورت اسکریپتی فکر نکنم با خود مودم بشه. اما میشه برنامه ای نوشت و روی ویندوز نصب کرد، که در صورت قط شدن اینترنت مودم رو ریست کنه.
برای کارای اینچنینی و برنامه ریزی بیشتر کاربران سمت میکروتیک میروند.

----------

